# NON TNC Mileage Question



## El Gato (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm curious for some advice here as it relates to mileage but not for TNC use...yes I know it's an Uber forum but still some very knowledgeable folks about mileage deductions I'd like to hear from.

First, I am a teacher. Specifically I am a band director so I to deduct unreimbursed miles that is ordinary and necessary for my job as it is already. That said...I teach a summer band camp at the local university every year for only 1 week, which I just finished this week. I do fill out a W-9 with the unversity as they consider us faulty for the one week we work with middle school kids who sign up to attend this camp that they sponsor. So it is directly related to my teaching job but these guys are not my primary employer even though I fill out a W-2 for the one week of work. This is a temporary job so it is a temporary job location as I do not go there every day for the entire year.

Question: Is the mileage to an from the Univeristy deductible or are they commuting miles. 

*Side note* In order to bring this whole thing into the TNC umbrella I will add that I do try and turn on my Uber or Ride Austin app after camp since I am in the heart of downtown and drive a bit before heading back to the university to pick up my wife (she worked the camp too) and head home.

Thanks!


----------



## El Gato (Mar 5, 2016)

darn. That is what I figured. I was going off the it's a temporary place of employment being as it is one week a year. That'c cool cause like I said this commute puts me in the heart of downtown and a prime place to pick up rides after I am done teaching (as opposed to starting in the suburbs where I live where it is hit or miss whether or not I get a ping). Thanks!


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Actually, the miles going from one school to another would be deductible, as long as you are receiving a paycheck, review IRS Pub. 2106 on this matter.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Yah..Ask a bunch of Uber drivers for tax advice.. What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

If you drive from your school job to the university job or the university job to the school job the mileage is deductible. Mileage from one job to a part-time or 2nd job is deductible. I kinda remember this question from last year!


----------



## El Gato (Mar 5, 2016)

IERide said:


> Yah..Ask a bunch of Uber drivers for tax advice.. What could possibly go wrong?


Dude...UberTaxPro is pretty legit, the guy gives some solid advice and has been for as long as I've been around these forums.



UberTaxPro said:


> If you drive from your school job to the university job or the university job to the school job the mileage is deductible. Mileage from one job to a part-time or 2nd job is deductible. I kinda remember this question from last year!


That one I know of and I deduct all the time as I do travel between schools a bit. This situation is kinda different as it technically may be commuting. I am driving from my home to the university and back each day. No extra locations. The kicker is that is a temporary place of work as I teach this camp for only one week. My primary place of work would be my school, not the university.

It took me a while to remember where I read this but an earlier reply above helped remind me to look for Pub 463 that states:
*Temporary work location.* If you have one or more regular work locations away from your home and you commute to a temporary work location in the same trade or business, you can deduct the expenses of the daily round-trip transportation between your home and the temporary location, regardless of distance. If your employment at a work location is realistically expected to last (and does in fact last) for 1 year or less, the employment is temporary unless there are facts and circumstances that would indicate otherwise.​Yeh, now that I think of it I do recall asking this question last year! I just finished up this camp last Sunday and so I was sitting down entering my mileage log for the TNC's I drive for and moved on to the mileage log for work (being a band director, I do travel a bit between schools and to other district locations for contests and performances and so I try and squeeze every deduction possible).


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

El Gato said:


> Dude...UberTaxPro is pretty legit, the guy gives some solid advice and has been for as long as I've been around these forums.


Maybe so, but what about all the others that come on and contradict what he says / say he's wrong.. Then, undoubtedly at some point the entire thread will disintegrate into an argument over something completely unrelated.
Usually it's just too difficult to separate the wheat from the krap.


----------



## El Gato (Mar 5, 2016)

egh...I mostly ignore those guys, I have a good filter of who the bs folks are and who I should pay attention to more. I pride myself in getting as much info from as many sources as possible in order to really educate myself. Even the good info I get that I like I try and corroborate with other sources just to be sure. Yeh, though I see what you are saying it can messy and annoying, but still worth it in order to get the info I need.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> If you drive from your school job to the university job or the university job to the school job the mileage is deductible. Mileage from one job to a part-time or 2nd job is deductible. I kinda remember this question from last year!


I thought it wasn't deductible to drive between 2 jobs, however driving between 2 job SITES with the same employer was

But i'm wrong...

Can you guys throw me out of the tax advice section?

Or berate me until i go away?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I thought it wasn't deductible to drive between 2 jobs, however driving between 2 job SITES with the same employer was
> 
> But i'm wrong...
> 
> ...


You can deduct mileage from first to second job as an *employee business expense*. BUT.......
To deduct employee business expenses, you must have enough itemized deductions (Medical, mortgage interest, property taxes, charitable giving, etc) to exceed your Standard Deduction. If you itemize, your deduction is limited to the extent that it exceeds 2% of your Adjusted Gross Income.


----------



## UberingOKC (Jun 3, 2017)

Please, what the hell is TNC? 

And I love how ppl think we ALL know what abbreviations stand for. 

Other than this annoyance, this is a pretty good forum.


----------



## Grand (Feb 23, 2016)

UberingOKC said:


> Please, what the hell is TNC?
> 
> And I love how *ppl* think we ALL know what abbreviations stand for.


Welcome to the forum.

TNC
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transportation_network_company

IMO (in my opinion) may I suggest you check google first.

BTW (by the way) why is abbreviation not abbreviated?? 

FYI (for your information) I offer this newbie link
https://uberpeople.net/threads/beginners-advice.149152/

ppl?


----------

